# Basics for DIY juice??



## Boktiet (17/6/16)

Hi All

So after a lot of thought the past week I have decided that I want to start making my own juice. I have taken up vaping as more of a hobby then a smoking alternative. I believe when I finish my current pack of pre-built coils then I will start building my own coils as well but for now the DIY juice is the first step. So I have a couple of questions:

1. What are the bare essentials required to start?
2. How long should I steep the juice after mixing?
3. Where to order the juice bases from locally?
4. Any tools/utensils that I need?

If anyone is currently making their own juice and is willing to give me crash course that would also be much appreciated or if someone can point me in the direction of a website (ie. Idiot's guide to DIY juices).

Thanks for all the advice so far from everyone on the forum.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/6/16)

Hi there Boktiet,

1. What are the bare essentials required to start?
You will need a PG & VG Base, your nicotine base and then whatever flavour concentrates you require to achieve your flavours.
2. How long should I steep the juice after mixing?
Depending on the juice type this will vary from some which you can vape immediately (fruity types) and others I would suggest 2 weeks (Dessert and more complex types)
3. Where to order the juice bases from locally?
Valley vapour, Black vapour
4. Any tools/utensils that I need?
I suggest you get some syringes so you can measure out your profiles.

Lastly I use *e*-*liquid*-*recipes*.com to do all the calculations 

We are all here to help so if you have questions let us know !

Good luck!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/6/16)

There are tons of guides on youtube as well, I found this one extremely useful when i was beginning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/6/16)

Hi,

I am also new to the DIY but it is really very simple and all you need is syringes (of varying sizes), empty bottles, PG, VG, Nicotene and flavours.

Best way is to look for recipes on this forum or on e-liquid-recipes.com and then order the flavours you require to make those recipes and then mix.
I have found that most of the mixed I have made need about 2 weeks steep but some got even better after more time.

look at:
http://valleyvapour.co.za/
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/
http://www.vapeowave.co.za/
http://www.flavrvape.co.za/

I would be happy to share my limited knowledge with you. PM me.

Cheers

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (17/6/16)

On the Android App Store there is an app with the name of E-Liquid Calculator. It's Icon is a Penguin that's smoking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/6/16)

On android I have E-juice lab. It is very good at tracking your batches and giving you reminders when they are done steeping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vwiked (20/6/16)

*Off topic* Damn the guy in the video looks scary. I couldn't concentrate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

